# [Review] InterTech A-ITX-101



## Skysnake (22. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Inhaltsverzeichnis:*
1. Danksagung*
2. Einführung*
3. Technische Daten (Herstellerangaben)3.1 Gehäuse/Netzteil
3.2 Überprüfung der Herstellerangaben​4. Lieferumfang
5. Verarbeitung/Optik5.1 Verpackung
5.2 Gehäuse*
5.3Kabel
5.4 Netzteil
5.5 Beilagen/Anleitung​6. Übersicht Testhardware
7. Eindrücke vom Einbau*
8. Messungen8.1 Messinstrumente
8.2 Leistungsaufnahme*
8.3 Temperaturen*​9. Lautstärke*
10. Fazit*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
1. Danksagung*[^]

Als erstes bedanke ich mich bei InterTech für das gestellte Gehäuse inkl. Netzteil, sowie bei PCGH für das ASUS E35M1-I Deluxe, ganz herzlich. Vielen Dank für das in mich gesetzte Vertrauen, ohne das dieser Test nicht möglich gewesen wäre. 
 
*
2. Einführung*[^]

Da sich die neuen APUs von AMD, hier insbesondere die E-350, wachsender Beliebtheit erfreuen, war ich auf der Suche nach einem möglichst kompakten Gehäuse mit der Möglichkeit einer effizienten Stromversorgung, um im HTPC Bereich ohne schlechtes Gewissen einen 24/7 Betrieb zu ermöglichen. Wie man in meinem Bericht von der CeBIT 2011 nachlesen kann, habe ich hierfür mit dem zu testenden Gehäuse einen sehr interessanten Kandidaten gefunden.

*
3. Technische Daten (Herstellerangaben)*[^]

Anschließend werden hier alle Angaben von Seiten des Herstellers aufgelistet und sogleich auch überprüft.

​* 3.1 Gehäuse/Netzteil*[^]
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
_Anmerkung: Da es in obigen Angaben, die Grundlage meines Tests waren, einige Fehler gibt, hier noch nachträglich die aktuellste Version der Herstellerangaben, die keine Fehler mehr enthalten sollte zu Kenntnis:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​  
*3.2 Überprüfung der Herstellerangaben*[^]
 Der erhaltene Lieferumfang umfasst nicht nur die Herstellerangaben, sondern geht über diese sogar hinaus. So befindet sich ein Kaltgerätestecker mit im Lieferumfang, der nicht aufgeführt wird. Auch die restlichen Angaben sind bis auf einige Angaben zu den Maßen und dem Netzteil alle korrekt. Entgegen der Angabe von 73x188x320 mm (HxBxT) habe ich selbst 72x190x253 mm gemessen. Die Abweichungen in der Höhe und der Breite liegen absolut im Rahmen des normalen, die Abweichung in der Tiefe ist allerdings mit ihren 67 mm gravierend. Selbst mit herunter geklappten Frontklappen komme ich auf maximal 275 mm, was noch immer eine hohe Abweichung ist. Auf was sich die Tiefe bezieht ist von mir nicht nachvollziehbar. Wer also an der angegebenen Tiefe Anstoß nimmt, kann beruhigt sein. Die Angabe bzgl. der Stromstärke des Netzteils ist allerdings falsch. Auf der Homepage steht hier  5.0-275 A, was natürlich nicht korrekt sein kann. Auf dem Netzteil selbst sind aber die korrekten Werte von 5.0-2.75 A abgedruckt.

Laut Intertech hatten sich tatsächlich auf der Homepage einige kleinere Fehler bezüglich den Maßen etc. eingeschlichen. Dies sollte inzwischen, oder aber sehr bald behoben sein. Auf dem Datenblatt, sowie dem Karton seien die Maße laut InterTech allerdings richtig abgedruckt. Hiervon habe ich mich selbst nochmals überzeugt, und kann dies bestätigen.

Angabe auf dem Karton: 185 x 70 x220 mm

*4. Lieferumfang*[^]
Entsprechend den Herstellerangaben ist im Lieferumfang eine Vielzahl an Teilen enthalten, die den reibungslosen Betrieb mit jeder Art an gängiger Hardware ermöglichen sollte. Im einzelnen sind dies folgende Punkte:

 

Gehäuse mit Laufwerkstray
externes Pico-Netzteil 60 Watt
Installationsanleitung (engl.)
4 selbstklebende Gummifüße
Kaltgerätestecker
abgewinkeltes S-ATA Kabel
Strom/Datenkabel von Molex auf S-ATA (schmaler S-ATA Stromstecker)
2 Thumb-screws
4 Schrauben mit runden Köpfen (für HDD)
4 Schrauben mit flachen Köpfen (für optisches Laufwerk)
2 Minischrauben für S-ATA Konverter-Card
1 Kabelbinder
 Der Lieferumfang entspricht damit den Herstellerangaben und enthält darüber hinaus sogar noch einen Kaltgerätestecker. Mit dem gegebenen Zubehör sollten sich sämtliche gängige Hardware in Betrieb nehmen lassen.   
 Positiv anzumerken ist hier insbesondere der abgewinkelte S-ATA Stromstecker, sowie das S-ATA Datenkabel mit einem abgewinkelten Stecker. Gerade in einem solch kleinen Gehäuse sollte sich dies als sehr nützlich erweisen.
 Einen kleinen Wermutstropfen gibt es beim Lieferumfang allerdings doch. In den Herstellerangaben ist zwar von „Gabelbinder“ die Rede, das es aber dann doch nur ein Einziger ist, hat dann doch etwas überrascht. Ein echter Grund zur Traurigkeit ist dies aber nicht, da in den meisten Fällen wohl eh keiner benötigt wird.  
 *

5. Verarbeitung/Optik*[^]

5.1 Verpackung  [^]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Das Gehäuse wurde, wie man auf den Bildern sieht, in einem zweckmäßigen Karton geliefert, der mit den wichtigsten Informationen, sowie Abbildungen des Gehäuses versehen ist. Dieser Karton befand sich selbst allerdings nochmals in einem Karton, der mit Luftkissen gepolstert war, um den Standfuß mit unter zu bringen. Der Standfuß selbst war dann nochmals mit einer Polsterfolie gegen Beschädigungen geschützt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
 Im Inneren befinden sich zwei Styroporformen, in deren Mitte sich das Gehäuse inkl. Installationsanleitung befindet. Das Gehäuse selbst ist hierbei nochmals in einer Plastiktüte verpackt um den Lack vor Kratzern zu schützen.
 In einer der Styroporformen befinden sich außerdem zwei Aussparungen für den Kaltgerätestecker sowie das Pico-Netzteil, welches sich in einem kleinen weißen Karton befindet.
 Durch die Styroporformen sitzt während des Transports alles fest und sicher an seinem Platz, so das Kratzer oder sonstige Transportschäden selbst bei eher ruppiger Behandlung durch den Lieferdienst, unwahrscheinlich sein sollten. Warum allerdings für den Standfuß kein Platz im eigentlichen Karton des Gehäuses vorgesehen ist, ist mir nicht ganz verständlich. Eventuell wurde der Standfuß erst später zur Serienausstattung, was dem Kunden natürlich nur recht sein kann.
 Insgesamt gibt es an der Verpackung nichts zu mäkeln. Sie ist zwar schlicht, aber Zweckmäßig. Für ein Gehäuse meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend. Dieses sieht man ja eh jeden Tag, da brauch es keine stylische Verpackung wie bei CPUs oder GPUs.
 

5.2 Gehäuse[^]
Das Gehäuse besteht überwiegend aus Metall und etwas schwarzen, sowie silbergrauem Plastik an der Frontseite. Hier ist auch eine Power- sowie HDD-LED angebracht, die von einem geschwungenen silbrig spiegelndem Stück Plastik gesäumt ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
 Die Metallteile sind auf der Außenseite mit einem leicht strukturierten schwarzen Lack versehen und recht stabil. Diese Stabilität spiegelt sich auch in einem Gewicht von 1468g wieder. Die Qualität der Lackierung ist als sehr gut zu bezeichnen. Auf der Außenseite sind weder Risse, Nasen, Kratzer, Schatten, Ungleichmäßigkeiten, noch sonst irgend welche Produktionsfehler zu sehen. Die Lackierung macht insgesamt einen sehr guten Eindruck und scheint auch nicht zu dünn zu sein.
 An der Front bildet ein farblich sehr gut an die Lackierung angepasster Plastikrahmen den Abschluss des Gehäuses, sowie die Halterung für die beiden gräulichen Frontklappen. Der Plastikrahmen hat auch eine leichte Strukturierung, so das er zusammen mit der guten Farbanpassung nicht negativ auffällt. Es ist sogar eher so, das bei fehlender Spiegelung auf der Lackierung, eine Unterscheidung zwischen Plastikrahmen und Metallgehäuse, nahezu unmöglich macht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
 Die beiden Frontklappen sind ebenfalls aus Plastik gefertigt, wobei die genaue Beschreibung der Farbe schwer fällt, obwohl sie sehr gefällig und auf keinem Falle aufdringlich wirkt. Beide Klappen lassen sich mit einem hellem Klicken öffnen. Hierbei biegt sich allerdings insbesondere die untere Klappe, wenn man Sie mit rechts öffnet, leicht durch, was die ersten Male für ein ungutes Gefühl bei mir gesorgt hat, da die Klappen recht fest schließen. Dies hat zwar den Vorteil, das man  sich wohl um leicht offen stehende Klappen im laufe der Zeit keine Sorgen machen muss, sorgt aber eben auch bei der unteren für ein leichtes durch biegen. Entgegen der ersten Befürchtungen muss man sich darum allerdings keine Sorge machen. Selbst nach dutzend fachem Öffnen und schließen funktioniert alles noch reibungsfrei und es sind auch keine optischen Beeinträchtigungen ersichtlich. Insgesamt fallen die Klappen, sowie deren Halterung doch WESENTLICH stabiler aus, als zunächst befürchtet wie ich mit großem Schreck feststellen konnte. Denn beim wieder einpacken für die Bilder verhakte sich eben diese untere Klappe am Styropor und sprang mit einem lauten knacken aus ihrer Halterung. Nach dem ersten Schreck, die Klappe abgebrochen zu haben, stellte ich mit erstaunen fest, das sich die Klappe nur aus der Halterung gelöst hatte. Am rechten Halterungsarm war nur eine farbliche Veränderung durch die Verbiegung zu sehen, aber keine Risse oder sonstigen Schäden.
 Es ist natürlich nicht völlig auszuschließen, das bei einer solchen groben Aktion der Arm abbricht, aber die Chancen stehen allem Anschein nach nicht schlecht, dass die Halterung es doch überlebt. Hier bin ich absolut positiv überrascht, denn dies habe ich diesen Plastikklappen überhaupt nicht zugetraut, da Sie rein haptisch nicht mit dem restlichen sehr hohen Niveau des Gehäuses mithalten können. Wer also Kinder hat, oder auch mal etwas unvorsichtiger ist, muss allem Anschein nach nicht direkt mit einer abgerissenen Frontklappe rechnen. Ich würde es allerdings dennoch nicht drauf ankommen lassen!
 Was die Verarbeitung der Metallteile, und deren Verbindung betrifft, so gibt es keinerlei Grund zur Kritik. Am gesamten Gehäuse sind alle Kanten entgratet und abgerundet. Für die Finger besteht also keinerlei Gefahr! Dies überraschte bereits auf der CeBIT beim Vorführmodell und hat sich nun beim Serienmodell wieder positiv bemerkbar gemacht. Auch die Nieten wirken sehr gut verarbeitet. Alle Nieten sitzen fest auf dem Metall und stehen auch nirgendwo über.  
 Warum die I/O Paneel-Öffnung allerdings mit einer herausbrechbaren Blende versehen wurde ist mir nicht ganz klar. Ein Jeder wird diese wohl entfernen müssen. Die Arbeit hätte man in meinen Augen dem Kunden abnehmen können. Zudem hatte ich anfänglichen bedenken bzgl. eventuellen scharfen Kanten an den Bruchstellen der Blende, durfte mich im Test jedoch erfreulicher weiße vom Gegenteil überraschen lassen.  
 Bricht man die Blende an den vorgesehenen Stellen heraus, bleiben an den 5 Verbindungsstellen absolut keine scharfkantigen Stellen zurück, an denen man sich verletzten könnte! Die Bruchstellen sind nur etwas rau, mehr nicht. Hier war ich wirklich sehr  positiv überrascht, denn bisher hatte ich bei derartigen Sollbruchstellen immer scharfe Kanten. Ein Nacharbeiten des Käufers ist hier absolut nicht notwendig!

5.3 Kabel[^]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
 Alle Kabel haben eine angemessene Länge und haben soweit nötig mit Schrumpfschläuchen versehene Enden. Sleeves gibt es allerdings keine, ist hier meiner Auffassung nach aber auch wirklich nicht notwendig.
Insgesamt sind die Kabel in ausreichender Stückzahl vorhanden und entsprechen dem allgemeinen Standard. Besonders erwähnenswert ist hier allerdings noch, dass die S-ATA Kabel mit einem abgewinkelten Stecker versehen sind. Dies ist ein sehr praktisches Detail, das den Einbau sehr zu Gute kommt, aber noch immer kein Standard ist! Selbst hochpreisige Netzteile wie von Enermax haben teilweise keine abgewinkelten Stecker, deren Verwendung meiner Erfahrung nach     eigentlich nur Vorteile mit sich bringt.

5.4 Netzteil[^]
 Bei dem Netzteil handelt es sich um ein Pico-Netzteil, welches aus zwei Teilen besteht, wie man es auch von Laptops her kennt. Also ein kleines relativ schweres schwarzes Plastikgehäuse mit einer kleinen Power-LED, das als AC-DC Konverter dient und einer kleinen Platine im Gehäuse, das die unterschiedlichen Spannungen zur Verfügung stellt. Bei dem AC-DC Konverter handelt es sich um das Model AD7212G der Firma DEER COMPUTER CO. Mit folgenden Daten:

 

Input: 100-240V~1,5A 47-63Hz
Output: 12,0-14,5V 5,0-2,75A Max. 60W
TÜV;GS, CE Siegel

Es sei hierbei erwähnt, das hier ein Ferrit-Magnet kurz vor dem Stecker angebracht wurde, der dafür sorgen soll, das bekannte Netzbrummen zu verringern oder ganz zu unterdrücken. In Anbetracht des sehr wahrscheinlichen Einsatzes als HPTC eine in meinen Augen sehr sinnvolle Vorkehrung. Mit 187 cm Stocklänge ist das Kabel des AC-DC Konverters auch mehr als ausreichend lang.      
Die im Gehäuse befindliche Platine des Netzteils ist mit der Strombuchse auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses verbunden, und hat eine Sicherung, die wohl Überlast verhindern soll.
Laut InterTech verfügen beide Netzteilkomponenten jeweils über eine Kurzschlusssicherung als auch einen Überspannungsschutz für die Ausgangsspannung integriert. In meinen Augen ist damit, bei dieser geringen Leistung des Nezteils, alles an erforderlicher Absicherung vorhanden, um die Hardware vor Schäden zu schützen. Eine ganz interessante Sache ist noch, dass der AC-DC Konverter zwar "nur" 60 Watt liefert, der im Gehäuse befindliche Teil des Piconetzteils allerdings auf 80 Watt ausgelegt ist, was so auch auf dem Karton Angegeben ist. Wem also die 60 Watt aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht reichen sollten, sollte noch mit einem 80 Watt AC-DC-Konverter nachrüsten können.
Die folgenden Stecker sind fest auf der Platine Verlötet, die einen aufgeräumten und durchdachten Eindruck macht.


20+4 Pin ATX Stecker
4 Pin CPU
2x Molex
1x Floppy
1x S-ATA
 Da ein Molex-S-ATA-Adapter für den Anschluss eines Slim-Laufwerkes beiliegt, reichen diese Anschlüsse auch völlig aus. Nur im Fall, das man eine zweite Festplatte anstelle eines Slim-Laufwerkes verbaut, muss man sich einen normalen Molex-S-ATA-Adapter besorgen.

5.5 Beilagen/Anleitung[^]

Die Anleitung ist sehr schlicht gehalten, wie man sieht sind aber alle wesentlichen Punkte für den Zusammenbau aber recht gut beschrieben. Auch einem Laien sollte es hiermit ohne größere Probleme möglich sein, die Hardware zusammen zu bauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*6. Übersicht Testhardware*[^]

Um die Kompatibilität, Kühlung und die Leistungsfähigkeit des Netzteils zu überprüfen, wurde folgende Testhardware verwendet:
 Mini-ITX Mainboard: ASUS E35M1-I Deluxe   
 Arbeitsspeicher: 1x4GB  
 Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint HD204UI
 Lüfter: Papst 40 mm


*7. Eindrücke vom Einbau*[^]


Da der Aufbau eines Systems in sehr kleinen Gehäusen immer einige ganz eigene Probleme mit sich bringt, habe ich mich entschlossen, ein kleines Video hierzu zu erstellen. Ich hoffe es gefällt und zeigt, wie leicht sich die Hardware unterbringen lässt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nEg3Xebtll4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 
 *8. Messungen*[^]

8.1 Messinstrumente[^]

 Um verlässliche Messwerte zu erhalten, setze ich folgende Messinstrumente ein: 
 
Mastech MS8209 
VoltCraft Cost Control 3000 


 8.2 Leistungsaufnahme[^]
 Aus Ermangelung eines Slim Laufwerks mit S-ATA Anschluss und einer 2,5“ Festplatte, habe ich mich dafür entschlossen, eine 3,5“ Festplatte zu verwenden. Die Leistungsaufnahme sollte sich nur um wenige Watt unterscheiden. Zudem wurde der Lüfter immer verwendet, um eine Vergleichbarkeit der Messwerte zu erhalten. Durch Vergleichsmessungen wurde von mir aber ermittelt, das der Lüfter mit recht genau 1 Watt zu buche schlägt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
 Vergleicht man diese Werte mit Tests z.B. von PCGH und einem 400Watt Gold Netzteil, sieht man, das sich die Leistungsaufnahme nur um 1-2 Watt unterscheiden. Natürlich sind die Werte aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Testsetups nicht 100% vergleichbar, aber eine grundsätzliche Tendenz bleibt. Mit dem verbauten 60W Pico-Netzteil lässt sich ein ähnlicher Stromverbrauch realisieren, wie mit einem Gold Netzteil, das schon alleine etwa so viel kostet, wie hier Gehäuse plus Netzteil zusammen.

 Die Stromversorgung könnte also auf ganzer Linie überzeugen, wenn nicht ein winzig kleiner Kritikpunkt übrig bleiben würde. Der AC-DC-Wandler kann leider nicht vollends überzeugen, denn dieser verbraucht allein dadurch, das er eingesteckt ist, also sogar ohne am Gehäuse angeschlossen zu sein, bereits 2 Watt. Dies ist nicht viel, verursacht aber innerhalb eines Jahres bei 0,22 €/kWh immerhin doch Stromkosten von 3,85 €, was rund 8% der Stromkosten des idle 24/7 Betriebes in einem Jahr ist. Da es sich aber wirklich nur um einen sehr kleinen Betrag handelt, belasse ich es bei einer Erwähnung, denn insgesamt verursacht der Idle-Zustand doch immerhin nur ~50,11€ an Stromkosten pro Jahr bei 24/7 Betrieb. In Anbetracht eines kompletten Systems nicht viel.   


8.3 Temperaturen[^]
 Nachfolgend sind die Temperaturen bei unterschiedlichen Lastsituationen aufgetragen. Die Messungen erfolgten immer nach ca. 15 Minuten Belastung.  Der Lüfter wurde von mir jeweils oberhalb des PCI-E Slots angebracht. Im Bios wurde das Lüfterprofil "Normal" gewählt.

Der Messpunkt an der Gehäuseaußenseite befand sich im 45° Winkel ca. 3cm oberhalb der Lüftungsöffnungen oberhalb der APU.

Die Messung am Kühler wurde bei geschlossenem Aufbau durch die Lüftungsöffnungen oberhalb der APU durchgeführt. Da hierdurch nicht immer der gleiche Messpunkt getroffen werden konnte, sind die angegebenen Temperaturen nur als Richtwerte zu verstehen. Ich habe zwar versucht immer das Temperaturmaximum ausfindig zu machen, mit einem Fehler von 2-3°C sollte allerdings gerechnet werden.   

Zum auslesen der Temperaturen wurde von mir die Freeware Version von „System Information for Windows“, kurz SIW, genutzt.   
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Wie man sieht, ist es nicht zu empfehlen, ein E-350 Board völlig ohne Lüfter zu betreiben. Selbst der kleine 40mm Papst-Lüfter bringt eine deutliche Temperatursenkung mit sich. Das getestete ASUS E35M1-I, welches auch im PCGH-Test in der Print durch recht hohe Temperaturen auffiel, kann ohne zusätzlichem Lüfter nur im Idle betrieben werden. Bereits surfen im Internet lassen die Temperaturen ansteigen. Hier empfiehlt sich dringend einen Gehäuselüfter zu verwenden. Wie sich zeigt ist es am Besten, den Lüfter auf den Kühlkörper blasen zu lassen, auch wenn dies z.B. im vertikalen Aufbau komplett der Intuition widerspricht. Mit Gehäuselüfter lassen sich meiner Auffassung nach zwar keine Toptemperaturen erreichen, die großartiges OC zuließen, aber der Normalbetrieb kann problemlos erfolgen. Mainboards mit Lüfter auf dem Kühler, die in den Tests auch oft deutlich kühler sind als das ASUS E35M1-I können sicherlich problemlos ohne Gehäuselüfter betrieben werden. 

Zusammenfassend muss man also vom Passiv-Betrieb, der Semi-Passiv-Betrieb, als auch aktiv gekühlte Mainboards können ohne Probleme eingesetzt werden.

 *9. Lautstärke*[^]

Obwohl es sich bei dem eingesetzten Lüfter um einen sehr schnell drehenden 40mm Lüfter handelt, war die Geräuschkulisse verblüffend niedrig. Aus ca. einem Meter Entfernung war im normalen Betrieb der Lüfter nicht mehr wahrnehmbar. Hier trägt sicherlich auch die Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards seinen Teil dazu bei. In der Einstellung „Normal“ dreht der Lüfter erst unter Volllast etwas weiter auf, wobei er immer dezent im Hintergrund bleibt.   
Hierbei sei allerdings angemerkt, dass dies nur der Fall ist, wenn die Lüfteroberseite  nicht gegen eine Fläche drückt.  

In vertikaler Ausrichtung ist dies selbst bei einfachem hineinlegen des Lüfters in den Zwischenraum zwischen Gehäusewand und Tray problemlos zu erreichen, da man den Lüfter in das Gehäuse hinein blasen lassen will. Bei horizontaler Ausrichtung kann es dagegen passieren, dass sich der Lüfter gegen eine Wand drückt und dann sehr laut wird. Tests haben gezeigt, dass die beste Methode, um dies zu verhindern ist, mit etwas Sekundenkleber den Lüfter am Tray nach innen blasend zu befestigen. Keine 100% elegante Lösung, aber funktional.   

 Hierbei sollte allerdings bedacht werden, das nach den Messwerten davon aus zu gehen ist, das bei einem E-350 System mit eigenem Lüfter kein Gehäuselüfter notwendig ist. Nur für passive Mainboards wie das hier getestete ASUS E35M1-I Deluxe ist ein Gehäuselüfter in meinen Augen zwingend notwendig.   
 

 *10. Fazit*[^]

Das getestete A-ITX-101 kann fast auf voller Linie überzeugen. Angefangen bei der sehr sehr guten Verarbeitung ohne jedwede scharfen Kanten, Kratzern oder sonstigen Produktionsfehlern, über das sehr kompakte gefällige Design bis hin zum wirklich interessanten Preis, da ein bis auf den Stand-By-Verbrauch sehr effizientes Pico-Netzteil gleich mit dabei hat. Auch am Zubehör kann man kaum etwas aussetzen. Alles ist mit an Board um das System in Betrieb zu nehmen. Teilweise sind die Kabel aber schon fast etwas zu lang, was dazu führt, das man sich teils etwas schwer tut alles zu verstauen. Insbesondere  beim 24 Pin-Stecker geht es recht eng zur Sache, wenn man den Laufwerks-Tray einbaut. Hier ist die Gradwanderung zwischen Kabeln die nicht zu kurz aber auch nicht zu lang sind wirklich sehr scharf. Im Zweifel aber lieber, wie hier, etwas länger als zu kurz.
 Was allerdings wirklich etwas negativ aufgefallen ist, ist die Tatsache, das es keine echte Montagemöglichkeit für einen Lüfter gibt. Dazu kommt noch, dass überhaupt nur der Einbau  von 40mm Lüftern möglich ist. Optimal wäre es, wenn die Lücke im Laufwerks-Tray etwas breiter wäre, um dort zumindest einen 40mm Slim-Lüfter verbauen zu können, oder zumindest Montagematerial beizulegen, mit dem man den Lüfter an der Seitenwand über dem PCI-E-Slot wie vorgesehen montieren kann. Wie bereits am Anfang angesprochen wären hier kleine Gummistopfen, wie man Sie von anderen Lüftern her kennt optimal. 
 Die auf den ersten Blick wohl perfekteste Lösung wäre natürlich, über dem CPU-Kühler etwas Platz für einen 80-140mm Slim Lüfter zu schaffen. Dies würde allerdings dem Grundgedanken hinter diesem Gehäuse, ein möglichst kleines kompaktes System zu erhalten widersprechen, und von daher nicht wirklich ins Konzept passen.
 Bleibt also abschließend festzuhalten, dass das A-ITX-101 ein gelungenes Gehäuse darstellt, mit dem man einen extrem kompakten HTPC kostengünstig auf die Beine stellen kann. Das es hierbei einige Einschränkungen wie Slim-Laufwerk oder 2,5“ Festplatte gibt, ist Konzept bedingt und daher nicht zu bemängeln. Man kann nur eins haben, entweder ein extrem kompaktes Gehäuse, oder aber viel Platz für Standard-Hardware. Daher kann ich für jeden, der sich auf Basis eines E-350, einen möglichst kompakten HTPC zusammenstellen will, das A-ITX-101 nur wärmstens ans Herz legen. Preis/Leistung stimmen absolut. Wer dazu noch ein E-350 Board ohne eigenen Lüfter kaufen möchte, dem kann ich einen 40mm Lüfter nur "wärmstens" ans Herz legen. Bei vernünftiger Monate nicht hörbar, aber deutlich niedrigere Temperaturen sind den Aufwand auf jeden Fall wert!
 
Pro:


extrem kompaktes     Gehäuse
sehr effizientes     Pico-Netzteil
Standfuß im Preis     enthalten
Gummifüße     enthalten um empfindliche Oberflächen zu schützen
sehr gute     Verarbeitung
gutes     Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
 
Contra:


Lüftermontage ist     eine Bastellösung
nur 40mm Lüfter
etwas fummelige     Montage des Laufwerk-Trays durch teils lange Kabel
 Ohne Wertung, da Konzeptbedingt:


nur Slim-Laufwerk
nur 2,5“     Festplatte
keine USB 3.0     Frontanschlüsse (ohne Wertung, da kein einheitlicher Standard)


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juni 2011)

reserviert


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juni 2011)

Tut mir Leid aber inter-tech hat soviel Misst gebaut im PC Netzeilbereich das ich der Firma niemals über den Weg trauen würde egal was sie noch herstellen.
Der Test von dir sieht optisch gut aus und hast dir auch Mühe gegeben!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Juni 2011)

Sehe es ganau wie "hulkhardy1"

Aber dein Test ist wirklich gut  Umfangreich, detailiert und schön formuliert!


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juni 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid aber inter-tech hat soviel Misst gebaut im PC Netzeilbereich das ich der Firma niemals über den Weg trauen würde egal was sie noch herstellen.
> Der Test von dir sieht optisch gut aus und hast dir auch Mühe gegeben!


 
Ok, ich kannte die Firma gar nicht vor der CeBIT. Daher kann ich hierzu nichts sagen. Mich hat das Gehäuse überzeugt. Es läuft und ist durchdacht. Wirklich kleiner gehts nicht mehr, und genau so etwas suchen ja viele Leute. Dazu empfinde ich den Preis als sehr angemessen für die Verarbeitungsqualität. Der NT Part macht auch einen guten Eindruck. Also mir ist an der Platine zumindest nichts negativ aufgefallen.  Da sind die 2W StandBy-Verbrauch für mich der einzige kleine Kritikpunkt am NT. Der Rest passt wie ich finde


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Juni 2011)

Hier kannst du dir mal ein Bild davon machen, wie gut die NTs sind... 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...13-combat-power-750-watt-vs-xfx-pro-450w.html

Ganz aktuell. Die unteren beiden Vids sind heute Nachmittag enstanden und sagen schon einiges aus.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juni 2011)

Tolles Review und wie gewohnt sehr ausführlich 

Aber leider kann ich das Video zum Einbau nicht sehen.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juni 2011)

Das aktuell noch im Schnitt, ich komm nicht so ganz mit der Software klar  Shame on me


----------



## Skysnake (29. Juni 2011)

So dank iMovie in der Uni gibts jetzt auch endlich das Video. OpenSource Software für Linux ist ja schön und gut, aber teils doch etwas unverständlich 

Ich hoffe es gefällt. Kritik und Anregungen sind sehr erwünscht.


----------



## thescythe (29. Juni 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> So dank iMovie in der Uni gibts jetzt auch endlich das Video. OpenSource Software für Linux ist ja schön und gut, aber teils doch etwas unverständlich
> 
> Ich hoffe es gefällt. Kritik und Anregungen sind sehr erwünscht.


 Damals während meiner Lehrzeit musste ich 50Pfennig in die Kasse zahlen  wenn ich Schraubenzieher gesagt habe, es heißt Schraubendreher ^^


----------



## Skysnake (29. Juni 2011)

I bin a Schwb un des isch au gut so


----------

